# How can someone do this :'(



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Someone should throw this woman across the room see how she likes it. This upset me, how can you treat a young pup like this...

Woman 'killed pet chihuahua by throwing it across the room and breaking its skull in pieces' | Mail Online


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh wow. I almost wish I didn't read that. So disturbing and so tragically sad. What kind of person does this sort of thing? No one I think that should be out in society. sigh


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

evil evil woman


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Seriously there should be requirements before people are allowed to have an animal...Psychological exam, vet references, neighbor and family references, etc....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Only a few weeks old? What does that mean? 3 weeks, 4 weeks?


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

awww these things just make me so ANGRY!!! how on earth can someone do that!! :'(


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How horrific. Hope that excuse for a human being burns in hell.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a disgusting piece of trash!!! Jail is to easy for her. She should be catapulted into a brick wall. 
I have NO MERCY for animal abusers.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg ... I had to read it twice :-/ I cannot believe someone could do that, to a tiny chihuahua pup no less...there have been so many awful cases of animal abuse highlighted recently in the news, that I have to wonder why penalties are not stiffer... I hope someone does to her what she did to that puppy.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've already decided that if anyone EVER, EVER tried to hurt my dogs with this kind of violence; I'm gonna end up in jail for homicide. And nobody will convince me that it wasn't deserved. 

Hearing this stuff makes me so irate.. =(


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Although the story may very well be true, the source is the Daily Mail, infamous for sensationalism and not a very reliable source at all. 

If it is true, I hope she pays a heavy price.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sad that so much SCUM inhabits our world. Poor little puppy was probably scared of the earlier rucus and that made it pee...sad


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

omg that is awful, I kinda wished I didn't read that its so graphic imagining that poor chi


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

omg .... this is absolutely terrible! I'm so sad!  I wish there were stiffer punishments! There needs to be!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is so sad......I hope she rots in jail.......


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

I could never understand it. What are people thinking? Sad


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I think this is kinda old news, just as sick the second time I read it as it was the first. yes, she is VERY SICK.


----------



## KawaiiKitsune_Nikki (May 8, 2011)

Holly Molly!!!! What a crazy woman!! O_______O


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am very quick tempered, but it has NEVER EVER crossed my mind to throw one of my beloved babies. This woman needs tortured at Gitmo until she can come up with a "good" reason for her behavior. Since there is NO good reason, ... well need I say more.


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

what the hell is wrong with people?!? I can't stand it.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I wish I didn't read that. I want to kill that woman, she deserves it. Not even rotting in jail is bad enough- slow, painful death is what she needs, people!


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

That is absolutely chilling. I would have peed too if I just got to a new home that was so violent the cops had to be called


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

I know this is quite old but I can't believe how cruel people can be towards animals and dogs. Let alone her punishment is "up to 2 years & a $5,000 fine".. Animal Cruelty should at least be a felony and punishment should be way worse... I truly cannot understand how someone could do this.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't understand how anyone can hurt an innocent animal. It's just horrid and I think the penalty's should be the same for animals as humans.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

ugh im sorry but this just makes me wanna grab her and throw her againts the freaking wall!!! I can't beleive she did that, (in shock) wat a sick person! We chi and animal lovers try 2 make sure no one hurts our babies and she did that 2 her chi. People like her deserve 2 get the crap beat out of them! sickens me that people can be so cruel 2 an animal that cant even defend itself! shes a peice of trash and what?5000 fine and maybe 2 yrs in jail, r u kidding me? wow !!seriously sick peice of trash! Itz so hard saying all this with out cussing, cus she deserves the worst words possible! sick person!


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

Only could be facing 2 years?! What the hell! She should be facing life!! Not a measly 2 years! Makes me so angry! How could you treat any dog so cruel!! 
They should be thrown across the room!! See how she likes it!!


----------

